# listed anti freeze?



## cda (Aug 22, 2013)

Does the pre mix anti freeze have to be "Listed"???

If so what kind of listing?

Any listed pre mix out there?

3.4.1.1 Premixed Antifreeze Solution.   A mixture of an antifreeze material with water that is prepared and factory-mixed by the manufacturer with a quality control procedure in place that ensures that the antifreeze solution remains homogeneous and that the concentration is as specified.

Traditional antifreeze solutions, propylene glycol and glycerine, are no longer permitted for use in new NFPA 13 sprinkler systems. All solutions used in new antifreeze systems must be listed, and modification of a listed solution in the field would violate the listing. Therefore, all solutions must now be premixed as a matter of course. The definition for premixed antifreeze solution was originally added for the interim period between the 2010 and 2013 editions of NFPA 13 where glycerine and propylene glycol were permitted at limited concentrations for new systems. There are some systems that are being modified or maintained under NFPA 25 where these solution types are still permitted. Where these solutions are introduced into these existing systems, the solutions must be factory premixed.

 Factory-mixed solutions have been proven to remain homogeneous after installation, addressing concerns that solutions might settle and result in high concentration of antifreeze in low pipe elevations and in sprinkler drops and low concentrations in the high pipe elevations where the piping is prone to freeze.

 In 2010, the Fire Protection Research Foundation (FPRF) investigated concerns related to the safety and performance of residential sprinklers discharging propylene glycol and glycerin antifreeze solutions. The results of this research led to a Tentative Interim Amendment (TIA) that was issued for NFPA 13 and became effective March 21, 2011. One of the new revisions introduced as a part of the TIA was to require antifreeze solutions to be factory-mixed. The requirement for factory mixing of antifreeze solutions provides an increased level of assurance that the proper portion of antifreeze concentrate is mixed with water in a manner that will result in the installation of a homogeneous antifreeze solution at the specified concentration.

 Prior to this revision, antifreeze solutions were permitted to be mixed in the field, which had the potential to create substantial variability in the accuracy of the antifreeze concentration and quality of mixing. Where solutions were not sufficiently mixed, the solutions had the potential to settle, causing high concentration of antifreeze in low pipe elevations and in sprinkler drops and low concentrations in the high pipe elevations where the piping is prone to freeze. See the FPRF reports entitled, “Antifreeze Solutions in Home Fire Sprinklers – Literature Review and Research Plan,” and “Antifreeze Solutions in Home Fire Sprinklers – Phase II Research Final Report.”


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 22, 2013)

Not to my knowledge just factory mixed.


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2013)

It is not in the standard

But they put it in the commentary

"""All solutions used in new antifreeze systems must be listed, and modification of a listed solution in the field would violate the listing""

Have not looked at the first announcements of not using anti freeze


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2013)

""""Matt explains that the NFPA technical committees responsible for writing NFPA 13, NFPA 13R and NFPA 13D created new requirements that mandate the use of “listed” antifreeze solutions for new system designs""""

NFPA expert talks about requirements and alternatives for antifreeze solutions in fire sprinkler systems - NFPA's Fire Sprinkler Initiative

"""""""To recap: After several rounds of testing various types and concentrations of antifreeze solutions with various types of sprinklers, the NFPA technical committees responsible for writing NFPA 13, NFPA 13R, and NFPA 13D created new requirements that mandate the use of “listed” antifreeze solutions for new system designs. The critical component of the listing is that it needs to indicate that the solution will not ignite when discharged from a sprinkler. These requirements essentially prohibit the use of the traditional solutions, propylene glycol and glycerine, which are not listed."""""""""""

Heads Up


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2013)

so anyone allowing new anti freeze systems???????


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2013)

it is in nfpa 13 2013 that it has to be "Listed"

anyone know what the listing requires??

high flash point or No flash point????


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll have to look back at the Handbook and I'll check with my buddy at UL.


----------



## cda (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't think the handbook says anything

Mandated things that are not in existence ???


----------



## cda (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you for checking with ul

Still do not understand where one maybe two fired change something that has been in place for ages


----------

